# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Shetland Islands fuck up Sturgeon and Scots Indy.

## UKSmartypants

The Shetland Island are a god forsaken lump of land waay up north,stuck in the middle of the North Atlantic, half way between the UK and Iceland. It is administered from Scotland.

They have now threatened to break away from Scotland and go independent.

Sturgeon is now between a rock and hard place, and in a very difficult position.

She cant object to the Shetland going indy, since shes been bleating about Scottish indy  for 4 years.  If she does object and try and stop it, that puts her in same position as England, and therefore in no position to demand indy for Scotland after all...

Whats more she sin no position to object, Shetlands arent owned by the scots. The Island was given as a  personal wedding gift, a dowry,  by the King of Denmark in the 16th century to the then King James III, whoc ancestor James VI became King of England, so if anyone owns it, it Buckingham Place.

And even then, what could she do? Scotland has no Navy, Army or Air force to enforce its will, in the time honoured tradition,  so what ya gonna do, bitch......and then we could offer to let them join the Commonwealth.....   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Dummy (10-10-2020),Dubler9 (10-12-2020),Rutabaga (10-11-2020)

----------


## donttread

> The Shetland Island are a god forsaken lump of land waay up north,stuck in the middle of the North Atlantic, half way between the UK and Iceland. It is administered from Scotland.
> 
> They have now threatened to break away from Scotland and go independent.
> 
> Sturgeon is now between a rock and hard place, and in a very difficult position.
> 
> She cant object to the Shetland going indy, since shes been bleating about Scottish indy  for 4 years.  If she does object and try and stop it, that puts her in same position as England, and therefore in no position to demand indy for Scotland after all...
> 
> Whats more she sin no position to object, Shetlands arent owned by the scots. The Island was given as a  personal wedding gift, a dowry,  by the King of Denmark in the 16th century to the then King James III, whoc ancestor James VI became King of England, so if anyone owns it, it Buckingham Place.
> ...



I read the tittle and wondered what had happened to these protected fish. LOL

----------

Dan40 (10-08-2020),Madison (10-08-2020),Oceander (09-19-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I read the tittle and wondered what had happened to these protected fish. LOL


Nicola Sturgeon and Alex Salmond will always be the stinking rotten fish of Scottish politics.

----------


## Neo

> Nicola Sturgeon and Alex Salmond will always be the stinking rotten fish of Scottish politics.


Nicola sturgeon has not always been SNP her first push into politics was with the campaign for Nuclear  Disarmament  but after failing in that she joined the SNP.
Alex Salmond however is a failed Labour politician, after being expelled from the Labour Party he joined SNP to which that was the only place left for his style of politics.

----------


## UKSmartypants

The SNP were Nazi Sympathisers during WW2. The Leaders were arrested for Sedition after it came to light they had written to Hitler offering to run the UK as a Vichy  Government when he invaded and conquered us.

----------


## ruthless terrier

the only thing I know about Shetlands is from the TV series I have watched biggrin.gif

----------


## 2cent

> I read the tittle and wondered what had happened to these protected fish. LOL





> Nicola sturgeon has not always been SNP her first push into politics was with the “campaign for Nuclear  Disarmament ” but after failing in that she joined the SNP.
> Alex Salmond however is a failed Labour politician, after being expelled from the Labour Party he joined SNP to which that was the only place left for his style of politics.


Oh, m' gosh, @donttread ...from sturgeon to salmon.  What is one to _do?_

----------


## jirqoadai

so should we be buying Hurricane energy for its new perspective JV members or on the assumption of local more dilligent support for Hurricanes reserves to be brought into production?

----------


## donttread

> Oh, m' gosh, @donttread ...from sturgeon to salmon.  What is one to _do?_





I'm thinking : GO Fishing! @2cent

----------


## 2cent

> I'm thinking : GO Fishing! @2cent


Yummers!  Which is exactly what Mr. 2 was doing as I typed, @donttread.  lol

----------

donttread (10-07-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> the only thing I know about Shetlands is from the TV series I have watched Attachment 52851


Wild picturesque scenery. Wool. 19th century shepherds. Howling gales and storms off the North Atlantic. 100 miles to the nearest cashpoint. Thats all you need to know.

----------


## Neo

> Wild picturesque scenery. Wool. 19th century shepherds. Howling gales and storms off the North Atlantic. 100 miles to the nearest cashpoint. Thats all you need to know.


Do the Shetland isles have wi fi?

----------


## donttread

> Nicola Sturgeon and Alex Salmond will always be the stinking rotten fish of Scottish politics.




As follows is my knowledge of Scotland

1) They play golf like a religion
2) They drink even more than Americans but presumably less than Russians.
3) There is a nasty ass monster in one of their lakes although they spell lake funny.
4) Beautiful place they live in. 


This is why I NEVER come down on anyone from elsewhere for not knowing a lot about us.

----------

Oceander (10-09-2020)

----------


## Neo

> As follows is my knowledge of Scotland
> 
> 1) They play golf like a religion
> 2) They drink even more than Americans but presumably less than Russians.
> 3) There is a nasty ass monster in one of their lakes although they spell lake funny.
> 4) Beautiful place they live in. 
> 
> 
> This is why I NEVER come down on anyone from elsewhere for not knowing a lot about us.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Do the Shetland isles have wi fi?


Yes, incredibly some lunatic undertook to run a fibre optic cable 200 miles  across the sea bed from Scotland  to the Shetlands, to  a receiving station on the main island. People are then connected by slower fibre or wifi.

----------

Neo (10-10-2020)

----------


## Neo

> Yes, incredibly some lunatic undertook to run a fibre optic cable 200 miles  across the sea bed from Scotland  to the Shetlands, to  a receiving station on the main island. People are then connected by slower fibre or wifi.


With wi fi I would consider living there.

----------

Big Dummy (10-10-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

does a tree grow in scotland?

----------


## Dubler9

It is scary we have people such as Sturgeon in such high office. Sadiq Khan is another pile of rottenness. As is that Trudeau guy!! I have yet to work out why such destructive, vile people get the vote.

----------


## jirqoadai

so back to my question. will they now just dump the produced water after cleaning it alittle? or inject it to recharge the pressure? Hurricane still likely has 1billion boe. prolly enough gas to heat every house there for a good 200 years.

----------


## jirqoadai

jsyk......without Hurricane Energys assetts.....the Shetlands are werth almost as much as a cat turd in a wine glass.

----------


## Neo

> It is scary we have people such as Sturgeon in such high office. Sadiq Khan is another pile of rottenness. As is that Trudeau guy!! I have yet to work out why such destructive, vile people get the vote.


With Scotland they voted SNP, with that vote they know they will get concessions and extra benefits from the British parliament, if not Sturgeon will one day get another vote and leave the union where they think they will be better off. They wont be! 

 Sadiq Khan is the mayor of Greater London, there are more foreigners in London than actual white English people, they voted for him knowing they will get something for nothing, they were misguided, Sadiq Khan is just another mayor who promises the world for the vote but gives nothing away.

Now Trudeau is different, this is an idealistic Liberal, fully paid  up left winger with frills. He will tax rich and poor alike to get his Liberal agendas on the table and paid for. His policies will ruin a great country.

----------

Rutabaga (10-12-2020),UKSmartypants (10-17-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> jsyk......without Hurricane Energys assetts.....the Shetlands are werth almost as much as a cat turd in a wine glass.


its value most likely lies in its location and thus can enlarge a countries international fishing limits...they need do nothing with it,,just claim it as theirs...

----------


## jirqoadai

> its value most likely lies in its location and thus can enlarge a countries international fishing limits...they need do nothing with it,,just claim it as theirs...


you go fish in the shetlands or orkneys. i will fish on a lake in the ozarks with a tornado chugging through it.

----------

Rutabaga (10-12-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> you go fish in the shetlands or orkneys. i will fish on a lake in the ozarks with a tornado chugging through it.




i fish in lakes with dynamite...

what?


you wanna fish or eat?

----------


## jirqoadai

> i fish in lakes with dynamite...
> 
> what?
> 
> 
> you wanna fish or eat?


have you been the Hurricanes website yet? stocks a steal. even with the water insurge. water contact DOES NOT denote oil contact area. as theres oil also UNDER the water flow. my take is they have OVER five billion boe but i dont know how much is recoverable at 41 " brent "

----------


## jirqoadai

IF IT were ME, id drill the kitchen and if it was uneconomical, gas and condy flood it. once my new condy i pumped in replaced my exsisting condy and oil, id waterflood the kitchen. THAT would give me recoverable reserves of 15 billion boe, but not at 41. ( why do we still call it brent? ) the 15 would prolly be economical at 75

----------

